# New Mare!!!!



## Ellen (Sep 10, 2009)

I have to admit, I posted they day I bought her, but my computer skills got the better of me. I posted in the youth corral!!!! LOL!

However I wanted to send Ronaele Carpenter of Alpha Farms a special THANK YOU! She allowed me to purchase Wauk A Way Barbie, a 2002 Classic mare in foal to Ronaele's beautiful Sr. Stallion, Buckeye WCF Classic Magic. We love Barbie, and we are very excited to see her foal.

We have also purchased, Alpha Farms Magic Lady in Red from Ronaele and she has started off with a bang! I love both mares and can not wait for next show season!





Thank you, Ronaele!!!!!!


----------



## Keri (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats!!!!





And where are the pics?? Can't post something like that without pics for us to drool over!!!


----------



## rcfarm (Sep 10, 2009)

Pictures please


----------



## Ellen (Sep 10, 2009)

ok, I am a newbie! I don't know how to post a picture, or I would have already flooded all of you with pictures of my babies..... How do I get them down to size?


----------



## Keri (Sep 10, 2009)

The easiest way is to sign up for a free account on photobucket (http://www.photobucket.com). You can then download your photos, crop and resize them. Then to put them on this forum, you just have to copy and paste the IMG code from the photobucket pic (a list of codes show up when you hover over the picture). I think there may be instructions on how to do it somwhere on this board.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Sep 10, 2009)

Congrats Ellen. I have always liked both mares. They are beautiful!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 10, 2009)

Congratulations looking forward to seeing pictures.


----------



## Leeana (Sep 12, 2009)

Hello, I think we met at Urbana





Congratulations on your mare.


----------



## alphahorses (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you, Ellen.

If you don't mind, I'll post photos for you.

The first is Wauk-A-Way Barbie. The second is Alpha Farm Magics Lady in Red


----------



## kaykay (Sep 13, 2009)

Congrats Ellen!~

You can post from your website. If you need to resize an easy resizer is www.resizepictures.com


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 13, 2009)

Both are beautiful.


----------



## Ellen (Sep 14, 2009)

Thank you everyone for all your help! Thank you Ronaele for posting the girls.

I am working on figuring it out. Slow goes it I guess!


----------



## midnight star stables (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats



I really liked Barbie, and if there was more of a market for ASPC only horses up here, I'd have been interested her myself - Awesome mare






Congrats on your beautiful girls!


----------



## hairicane (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats! Both are lovely.


----------



## ctinsley (Oct 8, 2009)

Congratulations on your mares. We own barbie's son Buckeye WCF Classical Fireworks HOF, who we had hardshipped into AMHR this year.


----------



## minih (Oct 8, 2009)

Congratulations, they are both really nice!!!!


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Oct 8, 2009)

VERY Nice girl you have there ..Congrats well deserved, Alpha Farms really ....have nice ponies and very colorful... we finally met them this summer at the Urbana show, great folks





Scott really likes showing our classics and moderns now, he is addicted just as bad as the miniatures.


----------

